# IVF/ICSI study starting at Boston Place Clinic



## ali.abbara (Mar 2, 2012)

We are currently recruiting for a study comparing the effectiveness of a marketed FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) preparation with a new formulation more similar in structure to human FSH.

Participants will be funded for the cost of their IVF or ICSI cycle including drugs.

Inclusion criteria include (not an exhaustive list)
No previous IVF/ICSI treatment cycles
Diagnosis of infertility - male factor, tubal, mild endometriosis, unexplained 
Aged 18-40 inclusive
Regular cycle 24-35 days
No significant medical history
BMI 17-32

For more information to see if you may be eligible and wish to take part please contact

[email protected]


----------

